# Francesca Fialdini & others - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 2013/14



## mcol (21 Jan. 2014)

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 03/11/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



113 MB - 5'58" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini & Miriana Trevisan - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 17/11/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



144 MB - 7'34" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 23/11/13*

feat. Serena Dandini



 

 




 

 




 

 



56 MB - 2'56" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (21 Jan. 2014)

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 15/12/13*

feat. Lory Del Santo



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



172 MB - 9'04" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 29/12/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



132 MB - 6'06" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (21 Jan. 2014)

*Stefania Orlando & others - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 04+05/01/14*

feat. Francesca Fialdini, Francesca Barra



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



92 MB - 4'26" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 18+19/01/14*

feat. Sabrina Ferilli







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



238 MB - 11'00" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (1 Feb. 2014)

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 01/02/14*

feat. Stefania Orlando



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



148 MB - 6'51" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (23 Apr. 2014)

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 12+13/04/14*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



164 MB - 7'37" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 19+20/04/14*







 

 




 

 




 

 



217 MB - 9'58" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (13 Mai 2014)

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 11/01->23/02/14*

feat. Rosaria Renna, Laetitia Casta



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



227 MB - 10'38" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 02/03/14*

feat. Elisabetta Ferracini @ Solletico







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



200 MB - 9'13" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 09+15+22/03/14*

feat. Gaia Polloni, Antonella Boralevi, Emilia Costantini



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



244 MB - 11'20" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 26/04/14*

feat. Ami Codovini







 

 




 

 




 

 



185 MB - 8'29" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 04/05/14*

feat. Gaia Polloni, Roberta Scardola



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



324 MB - 14'52" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

Bonus: *Dalila Pasquariello - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 10/05/14*

feat. Francesca Fialdini



 

 




 

 




 

 



116 MB - 5'23" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## lofas (18 Mai 2014)

Mama Mia :thx::thx:


----------



## steganos (10 Sep. 2014)

Mille grazie!! :WOW: :thx:


----------



## mcol (25 Sep. 2014)

*Francesca Fialdini - Uno Mattina in Famiglia 31/05/14*

feat. Stefania Orlando



 

 




 

 



99 MB - 4'43" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------

